# Preparing for a Trump induced nuclear war?



## Heritagefarm (Feb 21, 2010)

I'm considering stocking up a lot more than I usually do. What are some good survival websites that sell useful products for surviving nuclear holocaust, such as underground bunkers, or maybe a can of keep-Trump-from-hitting-the-big-red-button spray? Just kidding of course. In all seriousness, it's a good idea to be prepared for anything. I'm probably not all that prepared. My house isn't even that defensible. I mean, I've got windows all over the place. Any determined their can just break the stupid things and get in, just so ya'll know. So I think an underground bunker, complete with 10 year supply of food, fuel, and maybe an internet connection and a sealed CIA movie style door? I'll even put some fancy lights on it. Oh, and talking voice telling me that the world just ended. I'll need that, too.

What are your suggestions? Especially for bunkers. I'd like to build one eventually. I'd like to avoid burying one of those metal shipping crates... that's pretty stupid if you ask me.


----------



## po boy (Jul 12, 2010)

I haven't researched bunkers, but find one asap, stock it up and get in there now.


----------



## Darren (May 10, 2002)

Your worrying about a nuclear war is something I can't comment on due to forum rules. Capisce? I'm more concerned about the recent developments in the caldera near Naples, Italy. Mother nature is far more likely to bone us than Trump. I recommend you prepare accordingly. I am.

P.S. How far are you from New Madrid?


----------



## Heritagefarm (Feb 21, 2010)

Darren said:


> Your worrying about a nuclear war is something I can't comment on due to forum rules. Capisce?


Something about "be nice" enforced more often here, maybe?



Darren said:


> I'm more concerned about the recent developments in the caldera near Naples, Italy. Mother nature is far more likely to bone us than Trump. I recommend you prepare accordingly. I am.
> 
> P.S. How far are you from New Madrid?


I will admit that some areas may be more prone to climate change, for instance. Here in MO, however, the average weather motto is "bake you today, freeze you tomorrow." So there's really nothing new here.

As for the earthquake... we've always had to worry about those. And these days, earthquake predictions are getting better. Eventually we may even get a 15 minutes notice or so like with tornados.


----------



## Clem (Apr 12, 2016)

You need a missile silo, or underground bunker of some sort. Here's one in Paris, MO.
http://www.hardenedstructures.com/bunkers-for-Sale.php

At the very least, you can get some good ideas. You're gonna need a huge hole in the ground, and enough concrete for walls and ceiling up to 15 feet thick, according to this dandy "how-to" history lesson! http://www.chromehooves.net/missile_silos3.htm

Here are a couple other sites selling missile silos, etc. Heck, you might even find one that still has a missile in it, so's you can fight back! 

http://silohome.com/missile_silo_fo...al_shelter_2012_shelter_fallout_military_.htm

http://www.missilebases.com/properties


----------



## Heritagefarm (Feb 21, 2010)

Whew... love the pictures of the silo being built. That's some serious stuff. I'm not sure if $275k for a bunker is in my price range, though, LOL! I can build one of my own for much cheaper than that. I think the key is just to make sure it's large enough to house you for a few years, secure enough to not get broken into, and airtight with an air filtration system capable of taking nuclear radiation out of the air. Just basic stuff like that.


----------



## no really (Aug 7, 2013)

I'm about as worried about nuclear war with Trump as I was with Bush, Obama or would have been with H Clinton.


----------



## oregon woodsmok (Dec 19, 2010)

There's not much you can do about a nuclear war except to hope that the bombs don't strike anywhere near where you live.

I don't worry about Trump, but I do have a little bit of unease about North Korea. They don't seem to be quite sane over there and they are developing nuclear bombs.


----------



## Laura Zone 5 (Jan 13, 2010)

Darren said:


> Your worrying about a nuclear war is something I can't comment on due to forum rules. Capisce? I'm more concerned about the recent developments in the caldera near Naples, Italy. Mother nature is far more likely to bone us than Trump. I recommend you prepare accordingly. I am.
> 
> P.S. How far are you from New Madrid?


I am an hour north of Indianapolis, so about 4.5-5 hours south west of me?
2012 or 13 we felt the shake from the New Madrid stretching......
Are there predictions of her jiggling soon?


----------



## Heritagefarm (Feb 21, 2010)

Springfield MO is actually a good nuke target. I'm within the fallout zone, so that could be a problem.


----------



## Darren (May 10, 2002)

Laura Zone 5 said:


> I am an hour north of Indianapolis, so about 4.5-5 hours south west of me?
> 2012 or 13 we felt the shake from the New Madrid stretching......
> Are there predictions of her jiggling soon?


I have no clue. I pick up on random warnings here and there, The caldera in Italy will take 500,000 souls when it erupts. Pictures from there look like Yellowstone. The ground has been raising for some time. There should be someone monitoring the New Madrid too.


----------



## Heritagefarm (Feb 21, 2010)

Actually, spring here every year is pretty much a death dance with all the tornados that spin around all over the place. Some springs I can't even make it into town and back on an average day with severe storm warnings and tornado watches. Those are our issue here.


----------



## TnAndy (Sep 15, 2005)

Heritagefarm said:


> Actually, spring here every year is pretty much a death dance with all the tornados that spin around all over the place. Some springs I can't even make it into town and back on an average day with severe storm warnings and tornado watches. Those are our issue here.



If I lived where that was nearly an every year event, I'd have a bunker for that if nothing else.


----------



## Heritagefarm (Feb 21, 2010)

TnAndy said:


> If I lived where that was nearly an every year event, I'd have a bunker for that if nothing else.


Yeah. Eventually I'll put one in, just for that, but also solid enough to be a survival (self contained) unit. Not that I'm really that important. But, heck, that's not on my consideration list. LOL! If I just move to, say, New Zealand, I won't have a problem with them either. Also, no one wants to nuke New Zealand. Two for one!


----------



## Laura Zone 5 (Jan 13, 2010)

Darren said:


> I have no clue. I pick up on random warnings here and there, The caldera in Italy will take 500,000 souls when it erupts. Pictures from there look like Yellowstone. The ground has been raising for some time. There should be someone monitoring the New Madrid too.


We have a 'dormant' fault line in Northern IN, that 'woke up' a handful of years back......
The core is bubbling.
Jesus come quickly.


----------



## mnn2501 (Apr 2, 2008)

The only thing you need to worry about a Trump Presidency is how to count all the extra money you'll have when the economy starts booming again.


----------



## Heritagefarm (Feb 21, 2010)

mnn2501 said:


> The only thing you need to worry about a Trump Presidency is how to count all the extra money you'll have when the economy starts booming again.


LOL. ound:


----------



## Laura Zone 5 (Jan 13, 2010)

I'm not sure I want to survive a nuclear event.......


----------



## AnchorRanchFarm (Nov 17, 2016)

On the off chance someone reads this thread actually looking for advice:

1. A "nuclear" war with modern technology isn't really much different from a regular war unless you are actually in the blast radius of a bomb. Most people really don't understand nuclear energy. The radiation from any modern bomb really isn't that much of an issue to be worried about. Keep some potassium iodide pills on hand to prevent thyroid cancer.

2. For disaster preparedness, everyone is far better off getting to know their neighbors and building their local community. Your chances of surviving are far better with a local network of capable friends than if you go hide in some multi-million-dollar bunker.

3. Secondary to friends, knowledge and skill are the most important elements of disaster preparedness. Gear and materials are useless if you don't know how to use them. Knowledge and skills are almost always at least somewhat useful even without the proper gear.


----------



## coolrunnin (Aug 28, 2010)

In most cases just bend over and kiss your buttons goodbye because you ain't gonna survive the aftermath without a good support network


----------



## no really (Aug 7, 2013)

I am more concerned about a cyber war, right now we are at a distinct disadvantage.


----------



## DIM TIM (Aug 9, 2010)

Good questions for sure. SO.......

IF you are a prepper or a survivalist, then you already know about stocking up on the basics.......Food, Water, Medical Supplies, etc, etc,. Beyond that potassium iodine to help protect you from the radiation effects is at the top of the list. The great thing about the basics is that they cover a lot of different disaster and survival scenarios, and even nuclear wars.

Next, you need to protect those supplies. This comes in two parts. 
1. A place to keep them.
2. The MEANS to protect them and the place where you keep them.
The second part is usually covered by having the basics mentioned before in the form of arms to defend your shelter or retreat.
And as far as a shelter or bunker to keep your STUFF in and protected, one that I consider to be a top notch shelter is the ones made by ATLAS SURVIVAL SHELTERS ( www.atlassurvivalshelters.com).

Now if you are just not able to spend a big chunk of change for a commercial shelter, then a good DIY option in my opinion would be to get the book:
THE ULTIMATE Do-It-Yourself SURVIVAL SHELTERS CONSTRUCTION MANUAL by Michael A. Pugliese that is available at Amazon.com, or from Desert Publication at 215 S. Washington Ave. El Dorado, AZ 71730 [email protected]
Although it is a dated book (copywrite 1994), it gives a broad range of survival shelters that can be constructed by any person that can do the basic construction skills. The are engineered plans, with good descriptions and details written to aid you in their construction. They even have the materials listed that are required for each particular shelter, so that you can give the list to any good big box home store or fully stocked lumber yard to be filled. However, since they are printed in a book, some of the details and dimensions in the plans are a bit hard to read, but are still able to be figured out and done by someone that has or understands the basic construction skills that are required to build a livable structure. If need be, a good magnifying glass would help out a lot (LOL).

NOW, one that many people don't think about that is a key piece to the puzzle is radiation survey meters. The best place I know of for a ton of information about the subjects of nuclear war, radiation,etc, and most of the gear you need to survive this type of emergency, including the meters is at www.Ki4u.com
The book, Nuclear War Survival Skills alone is worth the trip to their site. I've had a copy of this book since I started prepping full time back in the 80's, and long before we got our first PC and I discovered their site while doing survival and preparedness related searches.

Well, I could go on, but it's getting late and I have to work tomorrow. But, I think everyone that has the same questions now has enough to go on and better prepare themselves for this scenario.So keep prepping, be safe as you possibly can, and keep learning as many preparedness and survival skills as you possibly can. Knowledge is our greatest gift to each other. So learn as much as you can and share with others of like mind.


----------



## Heritagefarm (Feb 21, 2010)

DIM TIM said:


> Good questions for sure. SO.......
> 
> IF you are a prepper or a survivalist, then you already know about stocking up on the basics.......Food, Water, Medical Supplies, etc, etc,. Beyond that potassium iodine to help protect you from the radiation effects is at the top of the list. The great thing about the basics is that they cover a lot of different disaster and survival scenarios, and even nuclear wars.
> 
> ...


Those people look pretty promising. Thanks for the info! It looks like I need to do more research, as well, as I wasn't aware of those round pipe bomb shelters. For me, I'm not too worried if it can survive a bomb right on top of me. The odds of that happening are super slim. But it certainly can't hurt, right? :thumb:


----------



## oldasrocks (Oct 27, 2006)

I saw a diagram once of what the U.S. would look like if the New Madrid fault took an 8.0 hit. Beach front property south of Omaha. Missouri and south would be under 300 ft of water. The site disappeared.

Better go sit in your canoe and wait.


----------



## DIM TIM (Aug 9, 2010)

Heritagefarm said:


> Those people look pretty promising. Thanks for the info! It looks like I need to do more research, as well, as I wasn't aware of those round pipe bomb shelters. For me, I'm not too worried if it can survive a bomb right on top of me. The odds of that happening are super slim. But it certainly can't hurt, right? :thumb:


You're right, it can't hurt.I was looking into the culvert piping back in the late 70's and early 80's when our local steel mill still made that stuff. Figured trucking fees would be at the bare minimum if I ever got a place close by to build something like that on. Not too long after I started thinking about it the local mill shifted their work for that type of steel to one of their other mills much farther away. That's as far as it went till I saw the Atlas shelters.


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

Hide under your elementary school desk with a hard back book over your head. Transistor radio at home, and 3 days of non-perishable foods.


----------



## Murby (May 24, 2016)

Heritagefarm said:


> What are some good survival websites that sell useful products for surviving nuclear holocaust, such as underground bunkers, or maybe a can of keep-Trump-from-hitting-the-big-red-button spray? Just kidding of course. In all seriousness, it's a good idea to be prepared for anything.


Please take my advice. 

If we go to nuclear war, the place you want to be is right in the middle of Washington D.C or any other location which will assure that you are vaporized instantly. 

The alternative is a slow and agonizing death due to radioactive fallout that you will not be able to hide from. It will give you cancer, cause massive birth defects and abnormalities, and pretty much kill everything in sight. 

Nuclear weapons of today are nothing like the bombs we dropped on Japan.. Those were only 1/1000 to 1/10,000 the size of what we have today.... and we don't have just one or two like we did back then.. we have thousands of them.. 

If nuclear war breaks out, you want to be either right under the blast zone, or not on the planet at all..

I think being in a submarine at the bottom of the ocean might be good too..


----------



## stanb999 (Jan 30, 2005)

Murby said:


> Please take my advice.
> 
> If we go to nuclear war, the place you want to be is right in the middle of Washington D.C or any other location which will assure that you are vaporized instantly.
> 
> ...


completely untrue. That is reguritated russian propganda from the 80's.

While it is true that as many as 40% of the us population will lose their lives due to a nuclear confilt. Only 10 -15% will die in the initial blast and radiation. 75% of the deaths could be prevented with basic knowledge of nuclear affects. Fact is most americans will not have a signifigant impact at all. 

check out Shane's site here... http://www.ki4u.com/goodnews.htm and read up.


----------



## DryHeat (Nov 11, 2010)

> Fact is most americans will not have a signifigant impact at all.


 Other than, oh, say, total failures of electric grid, internet, cell phone communication, fuel, water, medical services and supply distribution, collapse of JIT food availability within a few days. Effects along those lines would, imo, destroy this country merely from a few emp-oriented nukes, or a serious grid-focused cyber war, or a Carrington Event+ solar coronal mass ejection that happened to be a direct hit, or a real airborne high-fatality pandemic, whether natural or weaponized- engineered. A true nuclear war would smash US civilization (if it can be called that now, even) quite thoroughly.

Folks at the top back in the cold war days thought all this out pretty clearly. The dated but still readable novel "Alas, Babylon" would be a good starting point. And, an anecdote from personal experience: in the late 60s, some college friends and I ran across a cluttered storage area underneath classroom buildings where the late-50s-early 60s Civil Defense fallout shelters had been set up. As the nasty little thieves we were, rooting around for a few military-surplus type camping supplies to pilfer (water purification, bandages, C-rations etc etc) just came naturally. I didn't think much of it at the time, but one thing I came across and actually kept for a few years before throwing away was a huge honkin' jar full of 500mg or 1000mg pentobarbital tablets, maybe 500 tablets, maybe 1000. I forget. Sure, I thought at the time, sensible painkillers to tide some of those sheltered over from moderate radiation effects until serious help came in a few weeks. Sure. NOW I realize, assuming one of those bottles was stored with supplies in every 50-person rated shelter, it would have been adequate for euthanasia of every single person the area was rated for. (Oregon physician-assisted suicide dosage is 10 grams.)


----------



## NJ Rich (Dec 14, 2005)

It looks to me as if Obama is doing everything he can to "pave the way for that".

If you have a bad relationship with a neighbor how do you fix it is "you can't even talk about the problem".

Obama wants Trump to fail and he wants Michelle to run in 2020. Hillary is doing everything she can to do that. Talk about a sore looser.

The left wing media is trying to beat the Right down. If you only watch the left wing news you are like the German's listening to the Hitler propaganda.

If you have the ability to go to Fox Business News on your TV or computer Do It!!!!

The media wants to tear Trump down. Give him and his cabinet a chance. Hillary is the demon in the back ground. Believe me....


----------



## Clem (Apr 12, 2016)

NJ Rich said:


> It looks to me as if Obama is doing everything he can to "pave the way for that".
> 
> If you have a bad relationship with a neighbor how do you fix it is "you can't even talk about the problem".
> 
> ...


This kind of stuff just cracks me up. I used to try to reason with people, but it can't be done when there are 2 opposing realities. We'll never be a "nation" again, just a bunch of hyper-excited people arguing with someone they don't know, nor understand. It is sad, but might as well look at it from the point of view that we've all gone mad.


----------



## big rockpile (Feb 24, 2003)

Heritagefarm said:


> Something about "be nice" enforced more often here, maybe?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Ok my wife and her office is gearing up more for Major Earthquake here in Missouri.

Although here the most problem is Flooding.

big rockpile


----------



## Murby (May 24, 2016)

stanb999 said:


> completely untrue. That is reguritated russian propganda from the 80's.
> 
> While it is true that as many as 40% of the us population will lose their lives due to a nuclear confilt. Only 10 -15% will die in the initial blast and radiation. 75% of the deaths could be prevented with basic knowledge of nuclear affects. Fact is most americans will not have a signifigant impact at all.
> 
> check out Shane's site here... http://www.ki4u.com/goodnews.htm and read up.


ROFLMAO.. Sure, what ki4u says is true... for a single ground detonated 10 kiloton firecracker!! What a joke!!!! 

Its almost like its some kind of sales tactic to sell those iodine pills.. 

Notice how they don't dive into what happens when 2000 nuclear warheads ranging in size from 500kt to 20 or 50 megatons are detonated.. 

Are you freaking kidding me???????????????????? 

Google "Nuclear Missile Simulator" and start plugging in some numbers.. now imagine 1000 or more of them hitting us. 

While it is true that a lot of our population would survive the initial exchange, what follows in the weeks, months, and even years after.. trust me, you won't want to be around.. 

Humanity will be forever changed and our civilization would probably not recover to our current levels for another 200 years or more.


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

> Google "Nuclear Missile *Simulator*" and start plugging in some numbers.. now *imagine* 1000 or more of them hitting us.


Imagination has little to do with reality.

It's highly unlikely any country would ever be hit with that many nukes outside a PAW fiction story.


----------



## Heritagefarm (Feb 21, 2010)

NJ Rich said:


> If you have the ability to go to Fox Business News on your TV or computer Do It!!!!


No thanks, I'll just be saving mah poor wee brain waves over here and eatin a cupcake, mkay? :drum:



Murby said:


> ROFLMAO.. Sure, what ki4u says is true... for a single ground detonated 10 kiloton firecracker!! What a joke!!!!
> 
> Its almost like its some kind of sales tactic to sell those iodine pills..
> 
> ...


Yeesh. I wish I could call you a conspiracy theory nut, but I don't guess I can make this problem go away. Unfortunately. And now we have the orange clown in office. What happens now?

How much did you say that sub costs?


----------



## DIM TIM (Aug 9, 2010)

Murby said:


> ROFLMAO.. Sure, what ki4u says is true... for a single ground detonated 10 kiloton firecracker!! What a joke!!!!
> 
> Its almost like its some kind of sales tactic to sell those iodine pills..
> 
> ...


REALLY ?!?!?!
Nothing personal, but it sounds to me like you have given up already. So my question is this, why are you even here on these forums ?
I mean, this is a forum for survival and preparedness, and your posts show that you have given up and are pretty much ready to roll over and die. And you said it yourself, that not everyone is going to die in ANY NUCLEAR EXCHANGE big or small. Besides, thousands of bombs is not how nuclear war works. You don't bomb the crap out of everything the other guy has that you might want. Because then you got nothing to show for it. No spoils of war and all that. I could die next week on the road to work, or next month from some freak accident, or in the not too distant future from a nuclear detonation that I was too close to, and not able to survive because I was in the wrong place at the wrong time. BUT.......
I could also be in a place where I do survive, and others with me as well. If there is a chance, I'm going to do everything I can to keep going on. It's what we do when we are preppers and survivalists. We don't talk like there is no chance for survival whatsoever like you are doing.

I mean this in the nicest possible way. If there is any nuclear war in the future, you will probably be among the ones who don't make it, just because of your mental state of mind right now with it's defeated outlook to the nuclear scenario. If you don't die right away in one, I seriously doubt you will last much longer afterward, because of the same reason.
The odds are against us all from the start, and your attitude and outlook now will just cause you to do something wrong that will just get you killed. I only hope that if you have loved ones or others that depend on you for something, that they at least have a real survival instinct, and that they change your state of mind to remember to never give up, or that they are nowhere near you when your time comes. Any mistake that you make that gets you killed might just do them in as well, even if they had a real chance to survive to die old and in their sleep.

Given that the fallout danger decreases over time, and that I know enough survival skills to protect myself and my family for some time, and that we are not going to just give up, then I'd say that we will probably survive, and carry on to try and make a future. We all know the effects of radiation on living organisms, we all know the risks, and we all know that none of us lives forever. And yet we still will go on for as long as God gives us the breath to do so. To do otherwise is to be like you, and I for one won't go there. It is a direct contradiction to the term survivalist, and goes against everything that survival is and stands for.

Mine and my family's chances are 50/50 to start with. To do nothing decreases our chances, but to prepare as best we can increases them, and to never give up increases them exponentially. SO, you do the math, because I already have and I know what I'm going to do. And if I do die in something like a nuclear war, it won't be from giving up. I hope that it never comes to that, but I'll do what I can to prepare for the fact that it could still happen. It's what we do as preppers and survivalists. 
Nothing lasts forever. Us or the effects of a nuclear war. The reason that we as a species made it this far aside from the fact that God lets us, is because we all have that spark within us that is the will to survive. Some nurture the spark, and some don't. The ones that don't, they don't survive. PERIOD


----------



## Torch (May 25, 2004)

Trump induced war? This is a joke, right?


----------



## bobp (Mar 4, 2014)

Wow? Really?


----------



## Cabin Fever (May 10, 2002)

I'm just sitting here wondering how one prepares differently for a Trump-induced nuclear war compared to the run-of-the-mill nuclear war that most of us are preparing for?

I think I'll go watch Cloverfield again.....


----------



## Clem (Apr 12, 2016)

I distinctly remember the drills in school during the 50's. You got under your desk and balled up, sort of. It was known as "duck and cover" People would stay up all night, digging a bomb shelter using the headlights of their car to see. Everybody had a job, so the digging had to be done at night, I guess. Lots of very real fear about a potential attack from the USSR. 

The farewell address from President Eisenhower gave the real clue of what we should fear. Before Pogo paraphrased it in the immortal words that are in my signature line.


----------



## Heritagefarm (Feb 21, 2010)

Cabin Fever said:


> I'm just sitting here wondering how one prepares differently for a Trump-induced nuclear war compared to the run-of-the-mill nuclear war that most of us are preparing for?
> 
> I think I'll go watch Cloverfield again.....


All of the nukes will have an odd looking orange cast, and can be detonated by typing the correct irate message into a Twitter post.


----------



## Cabin Fever (May 10, 2002)

Heritagefarm said:


> All of the nukes will have an *odd looking orange cast*, and can be detonated by typing the correct irate message into a Twitter post.


Ya know, if I had written something similar to this ^post^ about the current POTUS, I am sure someone would have called me a racist and reported the post.


----------



## Clem (Apr 12, 2016)

Hair dying and misuse of spray tan is a race now?


----------



## no really (Aug 7, 2013)

Cabin Fever said:


> Ya know, if I had written something similar to this ^post^ about the current POTUS, I am sure someone would have called me a racist and reported the post.


When a presidential candidate is judged on appearance IMHO it is a childish action. I didn't vote for Trump or Clinton but it sure wasn't their appearance that in any way influenced my choice.


----------



## Heritagefarm (Feb 21, 2010)

Cabin Fever said:


> Ya know, if I had written something similar to this ^post^ about the current POTUS, I am sure someone would have called me a racist and reported the post.


Nah, I don't see it that way. Besides, I'm a straight white male, so I can make fun of Trump's odd coloration without prejudice.



no really said:


> When a presidential candidate is judged on appearance IMHO it is a childish action. I didn't vote for Trump or Clinton but it sure wasn't their appearance that in any way influenced my choice.


That's good. I didn't take it into account either. Because that would be childish.

That said, I really think our nukes should be given more respect and not given wierd orange spray tans.


----------



## stanb999 (Jan 30, 2005)

Murby said:


> ROFLMAO.. Sure, what ki4u says is true... for a single ground detonated 10 kiloton firecracker!! What a joke!!!!
> 
> Its almost like its some kind of sales tactic to sell those iodine pills..
> 
> ...


https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tsutomu_Yamaguchi 

Hmm.


----------



## mustangglp (Jul 7, 2015)

Heritagefarm said:


> All of the nukes will have an odd looking orange cast, and can be detonated by typing the correct irate message into a Twitter post.



At least with Trump he will Twitter just before.


----------



## ceresone (Oct 7, 2005)

Why would anyone want to live thru such a war? chances are good that you would lose your family--and everything you hold dear--want to live on after that?


----------



## frogmammy (Dec 8, 2004)

I'm still waiting for the Obama induced war. Do I have to get rid of my supplies when we get the new president?

Mon


----------



## TnAndy (Sep 15, 2005)

Murby said:


> While it is true that a lot of our population would survive the initial exchange, what follows in the weeks, months, and even years after.. trust me, you won't want to be around..
> 
> Humanity will be forever changed and *our civilization would probably not recover to our current levels for another 200 years or more.*


I think it would take more than a 1000 years, AND some new source of cheap energy. The only reason for the massive growth in human population in the last 100-150 years is oil.....and now we've used most of that.


----------



## WannabeWaltons (Nov 18, 2016)

This is a great thread to wake up and read, who needs the news when I can read HT survival forum On a more serious note, I am hoping were prepped for a potential weekend of rioting etc. I might make a run to the co-op today to pick up a few more supplies. I live in a very left wing city and am worried about protests etc. There are way too many college students with way too much time on their hands in my neighborhood. I think we're going to be taking Friday off and skipping sports on Saturday. Hopefully everything will blow over by Sunday so we can head out to church, but I am planning a lovely Bible study for the kids just in case. So what extra have you done to prep for potential protest, riots, shutdowns etc over the inauguration this week?


----------



## Heritagefarm (Feb 21, 2010)

WannabeWaltons said:


> This is a great thread to wake up and read, who needs the news when I can read HT survival forum On a more serious note, I am hoping were prepped for a potential weekend of rioting etc. I might make a run to the co-op today to pick up a few more supplies. I live in a very left wing city and am worried about protests etc. There are way too many college students with way too much time on their hands in my neighborhood. I think we're going to be taking Friday off and skipping sports on Saturday. Hopefully everything will blow over by Sunday so we can head out to church, but I am planning a lovely Bible study for the kids just in case. So what extra have you done to prep for potential protest, riots, shutdowns etc over the inauguration this week?


Well, I live in a snoozy little rural community with not much more political activity than to have gone and voted in November. So nothing will be happening here. But, I will concede that college students can cause problems - but then, they've always sorta caused problems.


----------



## Lowground (Jun 27, 2016)

Anyone here think it will be an Iranian induced nuclear war?


----------



## texican (Oct 4, 2003)

Laura Zone 5 said:


> I am an hour north of Indianapolis, so about 4.5-5 hours south west of me?
> 2012 or 13 we felt the shake from the New Madrid stretching......
> Are there predictions of her jiggling soon?


You could set up a google news alert for 'this'.... and, if any report is put out that it's acting up, Google sends you an email seconds afterwards...>

I tried this, back when Katla was first acting up, and still get updates via email, several years later...


----------



## fordy (Sep 13, 2003)

.............The one thing that worries the most , is LOOSING my source of high quality , very light tasting.........OLIVE OIL ! I cook with IT exclusively . 
.............I'd also dearly miss real BUTTER ! And , I'd miss a source of ICE , esp. during the summers . Air conditioning is a vital necessity . , fordy


----------



## oldasrocks (Oct 27, 2006)

frogmammy said:


> I'm still waiting for the Obama induced war. Do I have to get rid of my supplies when we get the new president?
> 
> Mon


Yes you are supposed to send them to me. Luckily I live in Mo also. It will save you some freight expense.


----------



## fordy (Sep 13, 2003)

WannabeWaltons said:


> This is a great thread to wake up and read, who needs the news when I can read HT survival forum On a more serious note, I am hoping were prepped for a potential weekend of rioting etc. I might make a run to the co-op today to pick up a few more supplies. I live in a very left wing city and am worried about protests etc. There are way too many college students with way too much time on their hands in my neighborhood. I think we're going to be taking Friday off and skipping sports on Saturday. Hopefully everything will blow over by Sunday so we can head out to church, but I am planning a lovely Bible study for the kids just in case. So what extra have you done to prep for potential protest, riots, shutdowns etc over the inauguration this week?


 ..........It used to be that fornicating , was much more fun than protesting , but the growing numbers , of , the Half and Half's seem to be so confused trying to figure out which bathroom to use they just can't make up their minds ! , fordy


----------



## Bungiex88 (Jan 2, 2016)

Just remember she was the one that wanted war in lybia, Syria and threatened Russia not trump. I feel a lot more safe in this country now that a anti establishment is working for us and not the other way around.


----------

